# New Member.....New owner...



## brigian (Mar 18, 2011)

Just wanted to start by saying thank you to anyone's input I took into consideration when buying my first "timeshare" ( wyndham points), you don't know who you are but i've been reading for quite some time. 

I was very skeptical on purchasing a timeshare due to the horror stories I've read on this and other sites. For every 1 good feedback I read there was 5 negative. I'm from Canada and I've vacationed with my family all over the US, Cuba , Mexico, Dominican Republic and parts of Europe and many times would go on trip adviser to check reviews and would often read "HORRIBLE" or "DO NOT STAY HERE" and every place we've stayed at was perfectly fine or even Excellent, it seems like only the complainers post reviews and that's why I decided to join this forum and give my Wyndham experience.

Through members advice on this forum I purchased off ebay. I purchased 182000 points at Lake Lure North Carolina for $1 plus $450 closing costs. The closing time frame was exactly as the listing stated. 4-8 weeks to complete the transfer of the deed and another 2-4 weeks for the home resort to register. Again, upon your advice I purchased a home resort with low fees, I pay $63/month for 182000 points. I am a last minute booker anyway so having the extra 3 months wasn't worth paying more for me. 

I've read absolute horror stories about customer service and being on hold and talking to incompetent people. ABSOLUTE OPPOSITE. Ive been a member now for 2 weeks, called the 1-800 number 5 times have never waited more than 6 minutes and customer service was extremely polite and helpful. I actually booked my first reservation , called back 3 days later to cancel, then called again to re-book and every call was professional and courteous. My last call was for over a half an hour trying to book my vacation and explaining my options. ( I'm starting to sound like I work for them but believe me I'm as shocked as you may be considering the stories I read.)

So, my first vacation is at Sea Gardens Pompano Beach. I've read many good things about it here, I understand there are much nicer places but it is last minute.

I read all your posts and see there's a lot of little tricks to learn so I thank you in advance.

So anyone considering buying a wyndham points timeshare ( I can't speak for any of the others) so far my experience is a 10 out of 10. Knock on wood, I'm sure one day I'll come across a little dilemma but I'm sure it'll all work out.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to TUG, and congratulations on your purchase!  Its exciting to finally be able to see things from an insider's point of view.

The reviews on places like Trip Adviser have to be taken with a huge grain of salt.  A lot of times the reviews are posted by someone with an ax to grind, and they make the most out of the least little thing.  Worse is when the review is posted by a competing company or location, and they try to slam each other's locations with bad reviews.  If you look at the kind of things people complain very loudly about, ("kitchen sink had a stain" or "ocean view not wide enough" or "fold out sofa was uncomfortable" or "refrigerator wouldn't make enough ice.")  Well, yeah, those things happen.  None is a deal breaker, and I'd wager things at home aren't any better.  So the whiners expect perfection, and any teensy thing less is the cause of SO MUCH DRAMA.  Puhleeze.  Get over it already.  Bedbugs, doors that don't lock, broken elevators in a high-rise - those are the kind of thing to mention in a negative review, not the fact that the clerk wouldn't upgrade your cheapie room to a penthouse for free.  Grains of salt come in different sizes, but places like Trip Adviser do little to instill confidence.  I'd much rather trust TUGgers and my own common sense.

Hope you enjoy timesharing, and that it turns out to be everything you expect it to be.  And don't forget to post your own reviews (positive or negative) in the TUG resort database.  

Dave


----------



## deemarket (Mar 18, 2011)

*congrats - I'm thinking of gettng into Wyndham too*



brigian said:


> Just wanted to start by saying thank you to anyone's input I took into consideration when buying my first "timeshare" ( wyndham points), you don't know who you are but i've been reading for quite some time.
> 
> I was very skeptical on purchasing a timeshare due to the horror stories I've read on this and other sites. For every 1 good feedback I read there was 5 negative. I'm from Canada and I've vacationed with my family all over the US, Cuba , Mexico, Dominican Republic and parts of Europe and many times would go on trip adviser to check reviews and would often read "HORRIBLE" or "DO NOT STAY HERE" and every place we've stayed at was perfectly fine or even Excellent, it seems like only the complainers post reviews and that's why I decided to join this forum and give my Wyndham experience.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Tug.  I agree.  There are so many helpful Tuggers out there to help us.  We bought our two TS's resale in 2009 (a one bedroom and a 2bd LO) and not until I did a lot of research with Tugs help.  We have already taken two vacations and they were great. Won't ever be able to rent a hotel room again.  Looking forward to our exchange to Cocoa Beach soon and then another exchange to Maui in the fall and can't wait to return.  Now I am interested in looking into some Wyndham points.  Question-  So you bought the points at the NC location and right away called for a reservation to Pompano by calling Wyndham?  Was your reservaton for a short notice booking?


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 18, 2011)

brigian said:


> and many times would go on trip adviser to check reviews and would often read "HORRIBLE" or "DO NOT STAY HERE" and every place we've stayed at was perfectly fine or even Excellent...
> 
> it seems like only the complainers post reviews


Yep.  Over on the DIS DVC boards, we call that the "lumpy pillow rule."  If ANYthing about the stay is not absolutely perfect, a poster will post a harshly negative review.

That is sort of the nature of Internet discussion boards.  Most people won't take the time to post positive experiences -- only if they are disappointed will they sit down and write something.  

And then...by God, if I'm going to take the time to post it is going to be *SCATHING!*

That's why I don't look at reviews much.

Welcome to Wyndham...and to TUG!


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 18, 2011)

brigian said:


> I've read absolute horror stories about customer service and being on hold and talking to incompetent people. ABSOLUTE OPPOSITE. Ive been a member now for 2 weeks, called the 1-800 number 5 times have never waited more than 6 minutes and customer service was extremely polite and helpful.



Welcome to TUG and to the Wyndham family.  I've owned Wyndham (resale) for about 10 years and my experiences with reservations and customer service has also been very positive. (Sales, well that is a whole other matter. My advice is to stay as far away from them as possible!)


----------



## brigian (Mar 18, 2011)

Beach Star said:


> Welcome to Tug.  I agree.  There are so many helpful Tuggers out there to help us.  We bought our two TS's resale in 2009 (a one bedroom and a 2bd LO) and not until I did a lot of research with Tugs help.  We have already taken two vacations and they were great. Won't ever be able to rent a hotel room again.  Looking forward to our exchange to Cocoa Beach soon and then another exchange to Maui in the fall and can't wait to return.  Now I am interested in looking into some Wyndham points.  Question-  So you bought the points at the NC location and right away called for a reservation to Pompano by calling Wyndham?  Was your reservaton for a short notice booking?



Yeah, not sure how familiar you are with wyndham points but home resort means absolutely nothing as far as booking another wyndham resort goes.


----------



## DrBopp (Mar 19, 2011)

Beach Star said:


> Question-  So you bought the points at the NC location and right away called for a reservation to Pompano by calling Wyndham?  Was your reservaton for a short notice booking?



With Wyndham points, you can book anywhere in the sysyem based on the amount od poiints needed and the availability of the resort you want to stay. No extra exchange fees needed. There are some miscellaneous fees you may have to pay, but with judicious use, you can avoid most of the those charges.
So if your home resort in in NC and you want to go to Branson. just call up Cust Service and request(or go online) and it will not cost you any extra over and above what you are paying in Maintenance Fees. Aint life wunnerful?

Gordon


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 19, 2011)

brigian said:


> Yeah, not sure how familiar you are with wyndham points but home resort means absolutely nothing as far as booking another wyndham resort goes.



This is true for the most part.  The one time home resort makes a difference is in wanting to make a reservation 11-13 months in advance.  This is called ARP (Advance Reservation Priority) and is only available at your home resort (in some cases a group of resorts). If you are not trying to get this advance reservation then your home resort makes absolutely no difference when making a reservation.


----------



## deemarket (Mar 19, 2011)

brigian said:


> Yeah, not sure how familiar you are with wyndham points but home resort means absolutely nothing as far as booking another wyndham resort goes.





puppymommo said:


> This is true for the most part.  The one time home resort makes a difference is in wanting to make a reservation 11-13 months in advance.  This is called ARP (Advance Reservation Priority) and is only available at your home resort (in some cases a group of resorts). If you are not trying to get this advance reservation then your home resort makes absolutely no difference when making a reservation.



Not familiar at all with Wyndham points.  Know there is a lot of information on Tug just haven't had the time to read and digest it all.  Thanks for your information.  We can usually book _without_ using the ARP.  Nice that we wouldn't have to pay an exchange fee like we do with our weeks TS's.  I will read all the info here (and there is so much to learn and so many willing to help) to get up to speed before we make a purchase.  So glad I found Tug.


----------



## siesta (Mar 19, 2011)

beach star, check out the wyndham member directory which contains all the point charts for the resorts.  It is located in the stickies at the top of the forum, while you are there read dave's (goofyhobbie) guide to wyndham, it is chalk full of helpful information.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 19, 2011)

brigian said:


> Yeah, not sure how familiar you are with wyndham points but *home resort means absolutely nothing as far as booking another wyndham resort goes*.



Home Resort does mean something. Try to book a July week in Myrtle Beach Wyndhams without ARP.

Try and book one of the oceanside resorts in Pompano Beach in Feb and Mar ... pickings are pretty slim (mostly studios and converted motel rooms with a little too much "presonality"). Palm Aire is bookable with a selection.

Planning for many other resorts is months in advance - Try to get Bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving. Or Xmas.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 19, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Home Resort does mean something. Try to book a July week in Myrtle Beach Wyndhams without ARP.
> 
> Try and book one of the oceanside resorts in Pompano Beach in Feb and Mar ... pickings are pretty slim (mostly studios and converted motel rooms with a little too much "presonality"). Palm Aire is bookable with a selection.
> 
> Planning for many other resorts is months in advance - Try to get Bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving. Or Xmas.



I agree 100% that is why I bought Myrtle Beach,  so I can get the week I want.  I also bought Pompano Beach (still pending). Is Bonnet creek hard to get Thanksgiving week? Its a "value" week and  I am planning to go this Thanksgiving should I book ASAP?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 19, 2011)

antjmar said:


> Is Bonnet creek hard to get Thanksgiving week? Its a "value" week and  I am planning to go this Thanksgiving should I book ASAP?



It was extremely limited with nothing open for the Saturday checkin 3 weeks ago.


----------



## brigian (Mar 19, 2011)

antjmar said:


> I agree 100% that is why I bought Myrtle Beach,  so I can get the week I want.  I also bought Pompano Beach (still pending). Is Bonnet creek hard to get Thanksgiving week? Its a "value" week and  I am planning to go this Thanksgiving should I book ASAP?



There's no doubt if you can only travel on Thanksgiving or March break then owning the resort you wish to go to is a benefit. For me, I am very flexible and prefer to see different places. As I mentioned above I pay $63 for 182000 points, I see similar points going for over $100 /month.


----------



## siesta (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are including all the reserves, property tax, and program fee, then great deal on points per $.  I'm assuming wyndham resort @ fairfield harbor/mountains deeded as a 2br plus in prime time.

for future readers of this thread, around $5 per 1000 points is considered a good deal, and keep in mind typically newer resorts will subsidize MF while in sales mode.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 19, 2011)

brigian said:


> There's no doubt if you can only travel on Thanksgiving or March break then owning the resort you wish to go to is a benefit. For me, I am very flexible and prefer to see different places. As I mentioned above I pay $63 for 182000 points, I see similar points going for over $100 /month.



I think what you did is very smart! That figure is great for 182K.   What I meant was since my vacation schedule revolves around the kids off from school time I knew I wouldn't be able to get the resorts I want without ARP . Therefore I must pay a higher maint cost 
Before my kids were school age  I always preferred to travel "off peak" less crowds and better deals!


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Points are points - don't waste money you don't need to spend*



antjmar said:


> I think what you did is very smart! That figure is great for 182K.   What I meant was since my vacation schedule revolves around the kids off from school time I knew I wouldn't be able to get the resorts I want without ARP . Therefore I must pay a higher maint cost
> Before my kids were school age  I always preferred to travel "off peak" less crowds and better deals!



With the single exception of July and early August OF Myrtle Beach we never had any issues getting any resort/unit size we wanted at the 10 month mark - no ARP (or VIP) required. With the monster size of Bonnet Creek there should be no problem getting in there with minimal planning. I wouldn't pay extra to get ARP unless it was absolutely critical. BC is NOT one of the resorts likely to require ARP to obtain even in Holiday periods. We stayed at every resort we desired over 15 years - always in prime times/Holidays just like everyone else tied to school calendars - with no VIP and never had to use ARP.  The fear mongering about needing ARP or being unable to get a specific resort is largely sales BS not reality.  

We have enjoyed all the "tough" ones - Washington, Royal Vista, Bonnet Creek, Grand Desert, California Coast (Worldmark), Bently Brook ski season and more.  We decided, we called, reserved & traveled. Only twice did we have to take a 1 bedroom when we wanted two but three times got Presidential or Penthouse for deep discounts. Very tough to say you should pay anything extra when "plain old" resale points used within the system works that well in real world experience. YMMV.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 22, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> With the single exception of July and early August OF Myrtle Beach we never had any issues getting any resort/unit size we wanted at the 10 month mark -
> 
> 
> The fear mongering about needing ARP or being unable to get a specific resort is largely sales BS not reality.
> .



I just got lucky and was able to get 4th of July week at MB!!! 



Oh well I guess I fell for that BS!  Well at least i bought resale! Still have a lot to learn!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 22, 2011)

Since short notice rentals was brought up...Strictly through the wyndham system(It gets too complicated if RCI is included)

Are there discounts for resale buyers if you reserve in less then 60 days through the wyndham system? or is that just for VIP and as a resale user the points listed in the members guide are the points you will pay from 11months out to one day till the booking date?


----------



## learnalot (Mar 22, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Since short notice rentals was brought up...Strictly through the wyndham system(It gets too complicated if RCI is included)
> 
> Are there discounts for resale buyers if you reserve in less then 60 days through the wyndham system? or is that just for VIP and as a resale user the points listed in the members guide are the points you will pay from 11months out to one day till the booking date?



The standing discounts are VIP only, BUT they do often run some specials available to all if they have quite a bit of inventory left inside 60 days.  When they do this, the bookings can be made for reduced points.  Otherwise, what you see on the charts is what it will cost for the week you wish to reserve.


----------



## DrBopp (Mar 22, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Since short notice rentals was brought up...Strictly through the wyndham system(It gets too complicated if RCI is included)
> 
> Are there discounts for resale buyers if you reserve in less then 60 days through the wyndham system? or is that just for VIP and as a resale user the points listed in the members guide are the points you will pay from 11months out to one day till the booking date?



Yes there are discounts for everyone booking inside of 60 days....It's call Express Reservation Period. Availability is the only issue.

Gordon


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 23, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> Yes there are discounts for everyone booking inside of 60 days....It's call Express Reservation Period. Availability is the only issue.
> 
> Gordon



Yet another case of false claims for "needing" VIP.  You do not. It is a sales scam.  You pay far more than it is worth today and the non-guaranteed nature means the value is likely to be cut in the future. It is a very bad bet with a ton of upfront expense that can never be recovered as it cannot be resold or transferred (with a couple very limited exceptions mostly for family)


----------



## ledaga (Mar 23, 2011)

*I am a Resale Buyer*

In 2010 we used 500,000 points in Las Vegas, Oceanwalk, Bonnet Creek 3 times, Star Island and Old Town Alexandria,  the service was wonderful at all locations with virtually no negatives.  Several were last minute reservations made on line.  The system is wonderful other than the proverbial updates which are nothing except power sales prresentation.  Wyndham resorts do a great job of caring for their guests.  Most of the negative accounts are a result of sales issues which are not correct.


----------



## kmiller1 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Thinking about exchanging my fixed weeks to Wyndham points*

Okay, big change for my husband and I.  We have been II/Shawnee owners for over 15 years our "home" resort which is Shawnee on the Delaware in PA.  We got a call about a week ago for a new presentation from our "home" resort so we decided to go.  We got a young kid who has only been there for maybe 4 months not the greatest choice for 15 year veterans.  Anyway we listened to their sales pitch and we did like what we heard.  Plus we got to take a look at the new Crestview condos that we would get if we made a purchase that day.  They were much nicer then ours at shawnee which kind of impressed us.  Does it make sense for us to exchange from fixed week to points?  We were not sure.  If we did we would be put in VIP but we would have to purchase an additional amount of points because what Wyndham is offering us without additional purchase is below their VIP level and they wanted us to get VIP since we have been shawnee owners for so long.  Also, just curious, we feel there will be a lot of fees involved even though we would be VIP.  Is that the same for VIPs out there associated with Wyndham.  Let me know.  My husband and I see some of the benefits if we do switch to points but we are not sure if this is the best company to do it with.  We did check out what Diamond Resorts offers and their plan is more black and white then Wyndham.  To me Wyndham has a lot of gray areas that we are not sure will benefit or hurt us.  Responses would be helpful.

Thanks

KM


----------



## am1 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are thinking about it then the young kid with only 4 months has done quite well.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 25, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Okay, big change for my husband and I.  We have been II/Shawnee owners for over 15 years our "home" resort which is Shawnee on the Delaware in PA.  We got a call about a week ago for a new presentation from our "home" resort so we decided to go.  We got a young kid who has only been there for maybe 4 months not the greatest choice for 15 year veterans.  Anyway we listened to their sales pitch and we did like what we heard.  Plus we got to take a look at the new Crestview condos that we would get if we made a purchase that day.  They were much nicer then ours at shawnee which kind of impressed us.  Does it make sense for us to exchange from fixed week to points?  We were not sure.  If we did we would be put in VIP but we would have to purchase an additional amount of points because what Wyndham is offering us without additional purchase is below their VIP level and they wanted us to get VIP since we have been shawnee owners for so long.  Also, just curious, we feel there will be a lot of fees involved even though we would be VIP.  Is that the same for VIPs out there associated with Wyndham.  Let me know.  My husband and I see some of the benefits if we do switch to points but we are not sure if this is the best company to do it with.  We did check out what Diamond Resorts offers and their plan is more black and white then Wyndham.  To me Wyndham has a lot of gray areas that we are not sure will benefit or hurt us.  Responses would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KM



In my mind its a math question...What does VIP REALLY get you, discounted booking? Free Guest Certificates? Upgrades? what are these things REALLY worth to YOU?

You have been timesharing for 15yrs...so your around 45yrs old...How much longer do you think you'll be timesharing?

Take the first number...Figure out how much you can save a year....Multiply it by the second number...And subtract that from what its going to cost you to upgrade...

Is it worth it?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 25, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Plus we got to take a look at the new Crestview condos that we would get if we made a purchase that day. Offer would be there next year, too. They were much nicer then ours at shawnee which kind of impressed us.  Does it make sense for us to exchange from fixed week to points?Like your fixed winter week? Good season in the Poconos  We were not sure.  If we did we would be put in VIPVIP is a sales and EGO thing but we would have to purchase an additional amount of points because what Wyndham is offering us without additional purchase is below their VIP level and _they wanted us to get VIP since we have been shawnee owners for so long_Total BS - they want your $$$ for a developer purchase.  Also, just curious, we feel there will be a lot of fees involved even though we would be VIPAs a basic VIP, you might hit Reservation Transaction fees (RT).  Is that the same for VIPs out there associated with WyndhamVIP program is paid for by the Sales Depart - they change(downgrade it) every few years  .  Let me know.  My husband and I see some of the benefits if we do switch to points  Truebut we are not sure if this is the best company to do it with.  We did check out what Diamond Resorts offers Whole different topicand their plan is more black and white then Wyndham.  To me Wyndham has a lot of gray areas that we are not sure will benefit or hurt usWyndham resorts are very nice and the staffs are very nice; now there is also the sales section -lol,OMG ....  Responses would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KM



KM,
You can buy Wyndham resale points soooooo cheapppp these days. Many people are giving away their points for FREE. This is not saying it is a bad product. Read more, ask more questions, learn MUCH more before buying anything. This here TUG is a great resource. Read and learn.


----------



## kmiller1 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Funny*

No he did not convice us because he had no clue on what to do.  It was his boss that did.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 25, 2011)

KM-
There is a lot of info here. I suggest you read, read, read. My husband and I were suckered in to a VIP purchase. We bought without doing our homework first.(I didn't even know about TUG then) We sunk over 50k into something we could have gotten for free on ebay. Stupid investment!!! Are the VIP benefits worth the cost? No way! 
I do have to say I have learned to work with my VIP benefits and squeak as much use as possible out of our points. I take advantage of points discounts and upgrades whenever I can. I truly regret spending all the money, but we use the timeshare as much as we can, and we have had many wonderful vacations over the years.
-Deb


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> KM-
> There is a lot of info here. I suggest you read, read, read. My husband and I were suckered in to a VIP purchase. We bought without doing our homework first.(I didn't even know about TUG then) We sunk over 50k into something we could have gotten for free on ebay. Stupid investment!!! Are the VIP benefits worth the cost? No way!
> I do have to say I have learned to work with my VIP benefits and squeak as much use as possible out of our points. I take advantage of points discounts and upgrades whenever I can. I truly regret spending all the money, but we use the timeshare as much as we can, and we have had many wonderful vacations over the years.
> -Deb



That says it all. "were suckered in to a VIP purchase". No matter how you try to slice it today the cost of obtaining VIP - even if you make the dangerous and unlikely assumption that the current level of VIP "benefits" - in no way guaranteed - will be maintained it would take decades to come close to break even.  If you got hooked and it's too late to rescind then by all means use it to death in the hope you'll get some real tangible value out for your up front money.  An expensive lesson learned. If you haven't bought into the VIP nonsense don't!  It is never worth what it costs to obtain today. (What happened in the past is history & no longer applies. If you were VIP from past purchases or especially from the days when resale counted towards it then that had a minimal value & again - use it to death! But TODAY it is simply too much money, required upfront, that you are unlikely to ever recover even at breakeven forget making anything on it).


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 28, 2011)

I have had the pleasure of exchanging into Worldmark, Wyndham, and Fairfield Resorts.  We have always had a good time. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## kmiller1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am glad that you enjoyed your vacations since you signed up.  Okay this is really confusing me.  Those perks and rewards points that you acquire from everyday purchases can that be transferred into your vacation points so that you can go up to the next level if you do not use them?  Or do they expire.


----------



## kmiller1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Vacation Hopeful,

Okay a further question I have.  Once you put your points into the credit pool I know they can stay there for three years.  After the three years do they expire if not used or can you transfer them into RCI to get two more years out of it and use it in there for a 200 fee.

Let me know.

Kmiller1


----------



## kmiller1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheryl20772:

Another question.  Let's say I decide that I am not going to use my "home resort" this year for vacation and decide that I want to go to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek instead is there a transfer of points?  I was under this impression that if you exchange for another Wyndham resort that points will not be deducted because you are considered "in network"?  Is that true or am I wrong.

Thanks
kmiller1


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 4, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Cheryl20772:
> 
> Another question.  Let's say I decide that I am not going to use my "home resort" this year for vacation and decide that I want to go to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek instead is there a transfer of points?  I was under this impression that if you exchange for another Wyndham resort that points will not be deducted because you are considered "in network"?  Is that true or am I wrong.
> 
> ...



No, you are using your points; they are deducted for your Bonnet Creek vacation. There is generally no additional fees UNLESS you don't have either HKs or RTs (housekeeping credits or reservation transaction). HOME RESORT applies only to the extra 3 months in advance of the 10 month window where any member of Wyndham timeshare points can book.

Suggest you spend more time reading the stickies - will help you understand - I read the manual 3 times with a highlighter before it made much sense to me. So, read the stickies here - I did.


----------



## kmiller1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Vacationhopeful:

One more question?  We just got our credit card statement and noticed that wyndham charges us 189 dollars twice.  Is that because that is the fee to transfer my fixed two weeks into points?  An answer from anyone will be appreciated as well.

Thanks

kmiller1


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 13, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Vacationhopeful:
> 
> One more question?  We just got our credit card statement and noticed that wyndham charges us 189 dollars twice.  Is that because that is the fee to transfer my fixed two weeks into points?  An answer from anyone will be appreciated as well.
> 
> ...



It probably is $189 per contract, check the paperwork that came with the purchase.  It should itemize the expenses.


----------



## kmiller1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok will do.  Is this 189 only for the first time or is it something we will be paying every year?

kmiller1


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 13, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Ok will do.  Is this 189 only for the first time or is it something we will be paying every year?
> 
> kmiller1



The $189 appears to be the fee to PIC a contract in conjunction with a new purchase, since you PICed two contracts that is probably the reason for two fees.  These fees are non-recurring.  You will, however, be charged yearly program fees by Wyndham whether or not you place them in the point pool.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Apr 13, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Ok will do.  Is this 189 only for the first time or is it something we will be paying every year?
> 
> kmiller1



You do have to pay monthly maintenance fees on your points. The $189 could be monthly, depending on the amount of points in your contract.
(We pay $278 p/mo for 682K) Do you own around 450,000 pts?
-Deb


----------



## shorts (Apr 14, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Vacationhopeful:
> 
> One more question?  We just got our credit card statement and noticed that wyndham charges us 189 dollars twice.  Is that because that is the fee to transfer my fixed two weeks into points?  An answer from anyone will be appreciated as well.
> 
> ...



Yes, $189 is the fee to convert fixed weeks into points if you are doing it with the purchase of retail points. It is a one time only charge. To convert weeks without a retail purchase is $2395 for the 1st week and $995 for any others.


----------

